# Grand Seiko SBGX069 (the Ti one)



## reggie747 (Sep 10, 2013)

Hi guys, I'm looking for one of the above as per title.

PM me if you have one to move along please

Cheers


----------



## reggie747 (Sep 10, 2013)

Bump over here please....


----------

